# VW Quantum 1989 (BRAZIL)



## Lulu089 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys,

Excuse me for bad English, I'm using a translator. kkkkk
I'm from Brazil and bought a Quantum 1989. I believe she has some differences from the one sold in other countries. It has the AP-2000 engine (http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_AP).

In Brazil it was produced from 1985 to 1991, after 91 had a restyling.

I'll put some pictures of her here, if in case you have something wrong, tell me.

I dismounted the interior to clean, but where I live it rains a lot, so it's hard for reassembly. And now I'm looking for some spare parts.


Sale announcement photos


Spoiler















































--------------------------

1 DAY AFTER PURCHASE


Spoiler







































------------------------

START OF REMOVAL AND INTERNAL CLEANING


Spoiler















































































































































--------------------------

DISASSEMBLY EXTERNAL


Spoiler























































































--------------------------

AFTER FIRST WASHING









































































-----------------------












































































New Parts


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to see you're cleaning it up. :thumbup:


----------

